# Supercharger



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

What is everyone's thoughts on putting a small blower on the 3.5? (sorry, the engine code escapes me for the moment) I'm not talking anythign big, probably an increase of like 50-60 FWHP. I'm mostly worried about the transmission. 

My other concern is space, it seems to be pretty cramped in the engine compartment. Any suggestions there?


----------



## turbo-maxima (Jun 12, 2004)

supercharger might be kinda hard, that is why no one has come out with one yet. Custom turbo might be your best bet. Unless you want to put a hole in your hood for the supercharger and find someone to build a custom roots type setup. You have to start worrying about a return system for your fuel. Contact some performance shops in your town to get quotes, thats your best bet.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

That is exactly what i was thinking. I think it might be easier in the end to do a turbo setup because of the lack of space on the pulley side of the engine. Should be enough space on the tranny side to do to cram the turbo & piping in there. 

My only concern in an intercooler. When I looked at the car, I didn't see much space for even a small intercooler. Has any on played around with this? I'm not looking for huge amounts of power, but i do want to make sure the setup is properly cooled. Thanks!


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*about the supercharge*



dono200sx said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on putting a small blower on the 3.5? (sorry, the engine code escapes me for the moment) I'm not talking anythign big, probably an increase of like 50-60 FWHP. I'm mostly worried about the transmission.
> 
> My other concern is space, it seems to be pretty cramped in the engine compartment. Any suggestions there?



i think shouldn't do it. supercharger makes your engine work so much harder than it already is..i was thinkin about it also but i wouldn;t want anything to happen to the trans..so i decided not too. but you can always do intake, exhaust, downpipe, filter and shit like that..

tell me what you decide on and how it goes..cuz i dieing to do something to the engine too.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

pathfound1 said:


> i think shouldn't do it. supercharger makes your engine work so much harder than it already is..i was thinkin about it also but i wouldn;t want anything to happen to the trans..so i decided not too. but you can always do intake, exhaust, downpipe, filter and shit like that..
> 
> tell me what you decide on and how it goes..cuz i dieing to do something to the engine too.


Well it's looking like i'm not going to be doing any performance mods, other than possibly a lightened pullies and anything else that will restore power without creating a lot of noise. I decided I want to keep her nice and quiet. I might replace the crush bent corners of the exhaust with mandrel bent, but most likely that will be the extent. 

I might put a big brake kit on there, b/c with 18" wheels, the rotors just look tiny. Can we say FastBrakes?


My wife and I are toying around with the idea of getting me either an older RX7 TurboII or an S13 240SX. I'm leaning towards the S13, but I don't know at this point. So my Max is going to stay a luxury car, with some slit tweaks to it.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*ooooooo*



dono200sx said:


> Well it's looking like i'm not going to be doing any performance mods, other than possibly a lightened pullies and anything else that will restore power without creating a lot of noise. I decided I want to keep her nice and quiet. I might replace the crush bent corners of the exhaust with mandrel bent, but most likely that will be the extent.
> 
> I might put a big brake kit on there, b/c with 18" wheels, the rotors just look tiny. Can we say FastBrakes?
> 
> ...


juss remember rx7 rotary engine is high maintenance...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

pathfound1 said:


> juss remember rx7 rotary engine is high maintenance...


Yep and a pain in the @$$ if you get a motor leak. I did a little research this weekend, and from what I've seen, I'd rather put my money into an S13 Fastback and importing an SR20DET than spend half the same money on just fixing leaks, etc.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

dono200sx said:


> anything else that will restore power without creating a lot of noise.


My SC is very quite and you don't even know that I have one....unless I pull away from you.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*koo*



dono200sx said:


> Yep and a pain in the @$$ if you get a motor leak. I did a little research this weekend, and from what I've seen, I'd rather put my money into an S13 Fastback and importing an SR20DET than spend half the same money on just fixing leaks, etc.


good decision


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Have you gotten it yet?


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

2 ways to speed up your Max:

1. More power via FI (turbo, sc) and/or the regular bolt ons (headers, y-pipe, b-pipe, intake)

2. Lose weight.

Any reason why you're looking for that much more power? Even the automatic 3.5's are quite beastly once you get it going.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

:fluffy:


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

LatinMax said:


> My SC is very quite and you don't even know that I have one....unless I pull away from you.


even a v2 blower is loud. v1 forget it.

One of my friends is doing a rotrex blower with shaft in a tube running accross the motor.









Do not ask me about this, I know it looks ghetto slapped together, but its not that bad.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Not bad at all......


----------

